# Rentacrib - Renting Baby/Toddler Stuff



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Dear All,
in the not too distant future, my wife and my son will join me here in Dubai.
This will most likely be before all our belongings arrive. 

Some time ago I wrote down, www.rentacrib.ae, as a resource to organize the essentials.

Somehow the website does not work - and has not been for the last couple of days. Any idea know what the problem is or have they gone out of business ? Or does anybody have some contact details or address ?

Thanks very much for help
Lenochka


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Try this number..yes it appears their web site is down.
As far as I know, they are still going strong.

050 588 7917


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

you saved us, you're a STAR

Many thanks
L.


----------



## littlemissconfused (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you for asking the question.....
I was having a panic because I thought they were no longer trading after the link in my bookmarks never worked. 

Was just busy trying to work out how I would get several items of baby stuff on the plane!!!!!


----------

